# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Cyta manual

## briko

Έκανα την μ……… μάλλον και έβαλα cyta .
Μέχρι τώρα είχα το router μου στο οποίο είχα βάλει parental control *και έκοβα μερικές σελίδες για να μην μπαίνουν τα παιδια όπου και όταν δεν ήθελα.
Τώρα στο router Thomson TG782 που μου έδωσαν μου δίνουν κωδικό user ο οποίος ΔΕΝ έχει δυνατότητα να ελέγξει αυτό το πεδίο.
Δεν έχω δυνατότητα για αλλαγή router αφού αυτό έχει και την τηλεφωνία επάνω του και δεν δίνουν κωδικό admin για να κάνω την δουλειά μου.
Έχει μήπως κανείς αυτό τον κωδικό?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## picdev

ψάξε στο adslgr.com , σίγουρα θα μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι με fw update

----------


## briko

το έκανα ήδη και με fw update μετά θέλει να ρυθμίσεις το router για την τηλεφωνία. που φυσικά δεν ξέρεις τις ρυθμίσεις για να το κάνεις.

----------

